# Glycine Combat Sub at Costco



## hifi_hound

For everyone not surfing the Affordables deal thread, Costco has an exclusive (at least at the moment) Combat Sub model for $279.99. The model is GL0244. Glycine has the same watch in a 48mm on their website, but no listing of the 42mm version. It might be an oversight as it is a new model, or it could be a Costco exclusive.

https://www.costco.com/Glycine-Comb...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100454636.html


----------



## hifi_hound

I copied this from the other thread, so you can see it on different straps.

So, my watch came today. I ordered it over the weekend, Saturday I think, and it arrived this morning. I don't know if anyone noticed, but it has drilled lugs like the old Combat Subs. You can see them in the product photo, but I hadn't noticed. I love drilled lugs, so this made it an even better find. Since the strap changes are so easy I went ahead and threw a few different ones on for everyone to see the possibilities. Oh, and if this pushes you over the edge, good! Watch buying misery deserves company! LOL

First the original strap wrist shot

View attachment 13619823


This one is off of Ali-express I believe. Carbon fiber style with red stitching.

View attachment 13619837


Deep Blue 2-piece Nato - Bond

View attachment 13619841


Deep Blue 2-piece Nato - Olive Green

View attachment 13619845


Deep Blue PU Bracelet

View attachment 13619847


----------



## Shademantis

How's the lume on that model? It might be just an optical illusion, the but the numbers look dense with lume. I've owned about a half a dozen combat subs over the years, and always ended up flipping them because of underwhelming lume...and I am NOT a lume junkie. Readable all night with dark adapted eyes is all I'm shooting for.


----------



## hifi_hound

Shademantis said:


> How's the lume on that model? It might be just an optical illusion, the but the numbers look dense with lume. I've owned about a half a dozen combat subs over the years, and always ended up flipping them because of underwhelming lume...and I am NOT a lume junkie. Readable all night with dark adapted eyes is all I'm shooting for.


The lume is actually pretty decent on this model. It doesn't stay super bright for a long time though.


----------



## MaxIcon

Here's mine on a Eulit perlon strap - I don't usually like the Glycine leather and swap it out right away. As hifi_hound says, the lume is great when freshly charged, but fades relatively quickly. On mine, the hands stay charged longer than the markers.

On a separate topic, a question on the movements in the newer Glycines. It's listed as the GL224, which was a Glycine modded ETA 2824 on the older watches. Are they still using ETA, or have they switched to Sellita? I haven't taken the back off yet, as I worry about scratching the black finish.


----------



## Robotaz

hifi_hound, look into a sand color NATO with black parts. I can see it. You’ll love it.

I do really like the carbon with red strap. Looks really unique. 

But seeing as you like NATO, go sand.


----------



## FL410

MaxIcon said:


> Here's mine on a Eulit perlon strap - I don't usually like the Glycine leather and swap it out right away. As hifi_hound says, the lume is great when freshly charged, but fades relatively quickly. On mine, the hands stay charged longer than the markers.
> 
> On a separate topic, a question on the movements in the newer Glycines. It's listed as the GL224, which was a Glycine modded ETA 2824 on the older watches. Are they still using ETA, or have they switched to Sellita? I haven't taken the back off yet, as I worry about scratching the black finish.


They seem to use them interchangeably, although the vast majority seem to be Sellita based now. I have two Airmen both purchased within the year, the double twelve came with a Sellita, and to my surprise, the GMT came with the ETA. But I have seen others receive Sellitas in their GMT purchased around the same time. Luck of the draw I guess, but I would say they are pretty much equals quality and performance wise.


----------



## Robotaz

I don’t see him around right now, but back before the takeover we had an insider who could tell you anything about Glycine and he said Glycine was grandfathered in with ETA. The fact there are Sellitas now means the Invicta change has, in fact, made at least one profound difference. It appears that is the only change, other than the logo.


----------



## bolster

Shademantis said:


> How's the lume on that model?... Readable all night with dark adapted eyes is all I'm shooting for.


Hello. I'm one of the lower-dwelling swamp creatures who has never owned a watch as nice as a Glycine before, but I jumped at Hifi's Cos-bat Sub alert. (Thank you, HiFi!) Regards lume, I have seen discussions contrasting four 'curves' of lume: (1) initially bright and stays bright; (2) initially-bright-fades-quickly (3) loses initial brightness but keeps glowing a long time; and (4) the lume just sucks, neither bright nor long lasting. I would put the Cos-bat in group 3. It is outshined in my modest collection of a dozen _only_ by my Borealis Portus Cale, which I think belongs in group 1. Well, also less bright than my Alba AQGJ404, but that's a full-lume dial chock full of Seiko lume, so can't compare. I charged the Cos-bat at 10 pm, and was able to read the time correctly (without my prescription glasses, mind you!) as 5:40am this morning when I roused. So...that's all night lume in my book. (Note that at 5:40am I had difficulty seeing the second hand.)


----------



## hifi_hound

Robotaz said:


> hifi_hound, look into a sand color NATO with black parts. I can see it. You'll love it.
> 
> I do really like the carbon with red strap. Looks really unique.
> 
> But seeing as you like NATO, go sand.


I actually have black and sand nato that I threw on the watch, and it looked great! Unfortunately it's a 20mm with silver hardware, but I'm thinking of ordering a 22 with black hardware because it looked so good. Here is another nato I had laying around. It's the right size, but with silver hardware. Now if I could just do something about my hairy Gorilla arms.


----------



## hifi_hound

I would second what the others said as far as the ETA / Sellita debate. I honestly don't know which is in this watch or my other 4 or 5 Glycine's. I think the whole debate is kind of silly as Sellita used to assemble ETA movements, and they are basically interchangable and of equivalent quality. This latest sub is running about 2.5 seconds fast per day, so I don't really care who makes the movement.


----------



## bolster

Question: The bezel looks like anodized aluminum to me. When that gets scratched, is it a relatively simple affair to have the bezel ring replaced? Is that done by Glycine? Expensive?


----------



## HoroContrarian

Robotaz said:


> I don't see him around right now, but back before the takeover we had an insider who could tell you anything about Glycine and he said Glycine was grandfathered in with ETA. The fact there are Sellitas now means the Invicta change has, in fact, made at least one profound difference. It appears that is the only change, other than the logo.


Interesting


----------



## dumberdrummer

Swapped out the factory leather for this WatchGecko ZuluDiver. Really adds a whole new, stealthy vibe to it.


----------



## bolster

I'm bonding with this watch. Love the thinness, the diameter. I prefer white dial watches but this black dial really works for me. I like the heavy lume on the hour hand and that I can still read the time at 5 am. Thought I'd miss a 120 click but I don't, the 60 works well. 

Of course, not perfect. The movement's preference for rotor winding detracts. I wish I could just wind it up full, but the 2824 isn't designed for that. No biggie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

HoroContrarian said:


> Interesting


Emre is his name. Search for him and you'll see what I mean. He was able to pull up Glycine records and tell you about watches if given the serial number. I think he has even written books on Glycine. I could be wrong on that. Someone around here has.


----------



## bleuprint

It looks great hifi_hound! Can you confirm that it's 42mm?


----------



## dumberdrummer

bleuprint said:


> It looks great hifi_hound! Can you confirm that it's 42mm?


It's 42mm with 22mm lug/strap.


----------



## bolster

Look at this! This ebay seller is reselling Cosbat Subs for nearly $700, and has sold 2/3 of his stock...!


----------



## jarlleif

bolster said:


> Look at this! This ebay seller is reselling Cosbat Subs for nearly $700, and has sold 2/3 of his stock...!


Making quite a profit with that mark up. I pity the person who falls for that trap.


----------



## Deercamp

I've been in the market for the Airman for a few years now and since I didn't have an all black (PVD/DLC) watch in my collection, nor a Glycine, I jumped on the costco Glycine Combat Sub as I felt it was a great deal. I'm not one for Arabic numerals as I prefer baton markers with a 24hr scale, but like I said, this seems to be a good deal and introduces me to the Glycine brand.

Below is a list of my initial impressions:

What I like:

PVD case is "tacticool" and contrasts great with the matte-black dial with sand/yellowish arabic numerals. As a result, the dial is very legible.
The dial may be a tad busy for some but I really like it and the red seconds hand with "Automatic" prominently in red font adds the right amount of color to make the watch "pop." 
The crown is easy to manipulate, there is good purchase and no wiggle in the stem. Winding and adjusting there is firm resistance....in a good way.
The Drilled lugs help with changing straps and the overall look of the watch by the owner. They also help eliminate unnecessary scratches when changing straps.
The bordered date window. I hate when a watchmaker just has a "hole" for the date. To me it always looks better with a border, though a black date wheel would have been a better choice.
ETA 2824 movement
Bezel action has firm clicks, has perfect alignment with the indexes

What Could be Improved:

The lume, especially at this price point, is really weak and leaves much to be desired. The hands do glow brightly though, but the numbers are dull.
I know the specs claim there is AR coating but it is either missing or just sucks. This watch picks up a lot of glare off the lighting in my office (especially when compared to my Breitling and CW in the picture below). There is no bluish tint in the glare leading me to believe it may be missing all-together.
The strap that comes with this watch is awful. It squeaks and is noisy as heck and I find it to be ugly and cheap looking. A NATO or Zulu strap would have been much nicer. I replaced mine with a rubber strap.
The bezel is difficult to get a grip on to manipulate and this may be due to the thinness of the watch. It also ratchets at 60 clicks versus the typical 120 clicks. Neither of these is an issue with me since I rarely use my bezels.
Size - the watch is very thin for a dive category which is great for wearing under a dress shirt, but since the watch is a tactical dive watch, and for me will be worn exclusively with shorts or jeans, I'm looking for more "chunk."

Although there are a few items I would like to see improved, at the price Costco is selling this watch compared to typical prices for the Combat Sub line, this watch is a great value. I am very pleased with it and look forward to wearing it many hours.

Below is a size comparison with a CW Trident Pro 43mm, Breitling Colt auto II 41.5mm and Glycine Combat Sub 42mm


----------



## MaxIcon

Deercamp said:


> ETA 2824 movement


There's a good chance it's a Sellita SW200 movement, as they've been using both with the Glycine modded rotor, labeled GL224. The reduced availability of the 2824 makes it likely that non-Swatch companies have moved to Sellita for recent production.

My new Incursore has the SW200, while my old ones have ETA 2824, all labeled GL224. I went to take the back off of my Costco Combat Sub to check, but it didn't want to budge, and I decided not to risk it.

If you've had the back off and it's a 2824, you got the luck of the draw!


----------



## bolster

Some background info on the unusualness of the Glycine Combat Sub:

I love a non-chunky watch with a rotating bezel. I've been scouring WUS for examples of thin tool watches, reading all the "thin diver" threads, and have come up with a list* of 25 that are <12mm thick and >150m depth rating. This being WUS, they were all automatics, save two quartz. Of that 25, only 6 on that list are thinner than the Glycine Combat Sub. Of those 6, four are out of production, at handsome used prices ($1-$5K). The two remaining thinner models on my list, still in production, cost $2300 (Ole Mathiesen, 10mm) and $3500 (Zenith Rainbow, 10mm). So the Combat Sub at $280 from Costco at 10.6mm and 200m is, as the statisticians say, an outlier. A good outlier! A very unusual watch, given its combination of quality, thinness, depth rating, bezel, and price.









*Not claiming this is a complete list of course; it's a compilation of the models that show up in the various "thin diver" threads on WUS.

PS: The squeaky leather band stops squeaking on its own after about a week of wear.


----------



## Samginko

Anyone else have problems with the AR coating on this combat sub? My watch is more reflective than most of my mineral crystal none AR coated watches. is there a possibility that this watch is missing the AR coating? Or is this normal for a Combat Sub?


----------



## dumberdrummer

Samginko said:


> Anyone else have problems with the AR coating on this combat sub? My watch is more reflective than most of my mineral crystal none AR coated watches. is there a possibility that this watch is missing the AR coating? Or is this normal for a Combat Sub?


I don't have a problem WITH the AR coating, but rather, I have a problem with what appears to be the complete absence of AR coating! SMH, but a relatively minor quibble on what, for all intents and purposes, was a good deal on an otherwise solid watch.


----------



## Deercamp

Even though my preference is for the ETA 2824 movement, that is just the snob in me. The Sellita is in my CW and keeps great time. So far my Combat is running only a few seconds off a day and that is fabulous.

Regarding the AR coating, I swear I read somewhere the crystal on this Combat has it. And why would they make only one Combat in the entire line without it as that would not make sense.

All this being said, I am wondering if I can have my watch guy pull the crystal and then take it to the nearest eye glass lab to have it "properly" AR coated. Then again, is it really that big of an issue to go through all the trouble? Nah, I'll just enjoy it as it is.


----------



## yankeexpress

bolster said:


> Some background info on the unusualness of the Glycine Combat Sub:
> 
> I love a non-chunky watch with a rotating bezel. I've been scouring WUS for examples of thin tool watches, reading all the "thin diver" threads, and have come up with a list* of 25 that are <12mm thick and >150m depth rating. This being WUS, they were all automatics, save two quartz. Of that 25, only 6 on that list are thinner than the Glycine Combat Sub. Of those 6, four are out of production, at handsome used prices ($1-$5K). The two remaining thinner models on my list, still in production, cost $2300 (Ole Mathiesen, 10mm) and $3500 (Zenith Rainbow, 10mm). So the Combat Sub at $280 from Costco at 10.6mm and 200m is, as the statisticians say, an outlier. A good outlier! A very unusual watch, given its combination of quality, thinness, depth rating, bezel, and price.
> 
> View attachment 13698277
> 
> 
> *Not claiming this is a complete list of course; it's a compilation of the models that show up in the various "thin diver" threads on WUS.
> 
> PS: The squeaky leather band stops squeaking on its own after about a week of wear.


The Combat has a flat crystal, which contibutes to its thinness.

The NTH subs are just as thin (10.5mm) as the Combat if they had a flat crystal. I prefer a slightly domed crystal like the NTH.
Also the NTH subs are 300m WR, FWIW.
New NTH are $600 including a good bracelet.

No doubt, the Costco Combat is a true (very thin) dive bargain at $280. I enjoy it.


----------



## bolster

Combat Sub Crystal:

"Crystal: Sapphire glass with anti reflective coating on the inside"

Source: https://www.watchreport.com/glycine-combat-sub-watch-review/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

bolster said:


> Combat Sub Crystal:
> 
> "Crystal: Sapphire glass with anti reflective coating on the inside"
> 
> Source: https://www.watchreport.com/glycine-combat-sub-watch-review/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I trust my own eyes over a "review" that merely regurgitates specs provided by the marketing department


----------



## bolster

OK. At the Glycine website it states:

...flat sapphire with 3 layers of antireflective coating on the underside...

https://glycine-watch.ch/collection/combat/watches/item/view/show/nr/gl0087/

...but what does the manufacturer know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmontana

hifi_hound said:


> The lume is actually pretty decent on this model. It doesn't stay super bright for a long time though.
> 
> View attachment 13625861


Is the lume one color or two? It almost looks green in some places and blue in others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolster

Hifi your question is not to me BUT will jump in. On models where dots and numerals are same pale green, as Costco's, you get decent good lume on all. (All same, no blue.) Can read my numerals at 5 am. However other colorways will use different colored, darker, less lumey colors of lume on the numerals; although they may coordinate with a given colorway better in light. Grey is common. On those watches, the dots and hands seem brighter than the numerals. So if u want lume, look for the all pale green lumed colorways. 

I think the above helps explain why some people report "great lume" and others report "numerals weak."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan

Love this watch! I was in the market for a Diver and was prepared to pay up to $800. But I couldn't find one I liked well enough to buy one and I'm glad I didn't. Sure, if I had the money, I'd be getting a Tudor Black Bay, or maybe a Breitling Colt. So, I was just getting ready to settle for a cheap Bulova Quartz diver with passable styling for $80, when I saw the Glycine Sub by chance at the Costco near my house. Although I didn't know much about Glycine, it didn't take me long to snatch it up, once I figured out what it was. When I first saw the low price, I was pretty sure that the watch had to be made in Hong Kong with a cheap Miyota movement, and an imprinted leather band. Because, we all know that real Swiss watches with Sellita or ETA movements NEVER go for under $350, right?! Well Costco just proved me WRONG! They also had a similar Raymond Weil Freelance diver that was $700, so I feel that Glycine would be also be that price if it was as well known a brand. Funny thing is while Raymond Weil is more mainstream, Glycine is a more authentic aviator brand, probably second only to Breitling. All I can say is, some buyer who knows watches must have bought a crap load of these things just in time for the holidays. Likely, they sourced it through their Invicta connection. And if this is any indication of the wide distribution of Glycine in the future, it bodes well for the consumer. I think they have the potential to greatly undercut other comparable sports brands such as Oris. As someone who regularly searches stores for the best deals, I can say without reservation, that this is THE BEST SWISS BRANDED WATCH DEAL ever offered by COSTCO or anyone else! I know it's the best deal I've ever got. If you buy one before they come to their senses, you will not be disappointed! It's a purpose-built tool watch from a small niche brand with a lot of history. They only made 7500 watches in 2016 according to their CEO. And I like that. It's a lot less than Oris, who's estimated to be around 60K pieces a year.

I was immediately impressed by the, stealth-like, dramatic look of this dive watch. It looked like something out of special ops. Tasteful, low profile design, striking black PVD finish, and what looks to be a REAL Carbon Fiber strap, lined with butter soft, Italian leather. I've seen lots of faux carbon fiber, and common nylon Nato straps, but NEVER anything as exotic as this one! That alone would have convinced me to buy it! It wears a lot smaller than it's 42mm, and my first impression was that it was an older, smaller 39mm model, that they were blowing out. Part of that is due to its thin profile with short, hook shaped lugs which hug the wrist. The fine printing of the dial is very precise and high quality. The bezel, although aluminum is hi-gloss giving it a ceramic look. Nick picks are few... Bezel action is a bit stiff. Hands a bit narrow on this Arabic numeral "field watch" dial version. On the "diver style" dial they are wider. Strap is long and holes may have to be punched for smaller wrists. The case between the lugs is straight across instead of curved, creating a rather wide gap for the strap. This doesn't happen in the bracelet version with end pieces. All things considered, I would say that the watch is at least 75% of what you are getting with a $3500 Breitling Super Ocean 42. And 100% of what you are getting with a Oris Aquis or Diver 65, in the $1500 to $2000 range.

I'm happy to report I was able to pop the case to see what's underneath. It's on a bit too tight for my rubber ball, so I put two layers of tape on to protect the case back and got my opening tool out. It's tight, but not quite as tight as some watches. Anyway, I got it open without any scratches. Here is a shot of the movement inside... yep, basic Sellita SW-200 just as I suspected. But how they get this into a 10.5mm thick case is beyond me. Note that it does have a metal movement holder, usually it's plastic at this price point. I couldn't find any origin marks in the case, but would expect it to be a well made Hong Kong made case for the money. But it also could be Swiss. The 5mm main body of the case is the thinnest I've ever seen on a diver. Add 3mm for the flat bezel and you've got what feels like an ultra thin 8mm diver! Because the rest is so well hidden on the curved caseback. And that caseback is actually thick walled and heavy. Yep, this case is so well designed, it puts a lot of other bloated divers to shame... did someone say Black Bay? I could go on and on about this watch, but I'll just "wind it down" now and mention the accuracy. It's respectable, but not an ETA Chronometer like Breitling. But then it doesn't cost $3500 either. After a 5 day breakin period, it was running 6 to 10 sec a day fast on my scope. Which was strange because the regulator screw looked adjusted by the factory to the first + tick mark. Usually most moderately priced movements are not factory adjusted and are just left on the middle mark. But I was getting a beat error of .1 to .4 ms depending on position. So I tweaked the beat lever a tiny bit to bring it down to 0 error, and viola, it also brought the rate down to 0 sec in the dial up position. Odd, but this might also work for others of you out there. I've found that Sellitas are close to ETA, but don't run quite as consistently. And rate can vary with the amount of winding power. Putting a watch on the scope gives you a fast read, but the real test for me is just to wear the watch normally over a few days and then compare it against my high accuracy quartz watch. So, far it's clocking in at an average - 3 sec/day for you chronometer fans...


----------



## Watchman Dan

MaxIcon said:


> There's a good chance it's a Sellita SW200 movement, as they've been using both with the Glycine modded rotor, labeled GL224. The reduced availability of the 2824 makes it likely that non-Swatch companies have moved to Sellita for recent production.
> 
> My new Incursore has the SW200, while my old ones have ETA 2824, all labeled GL224. I went to take the back off of my Costco Combat Sub to check, but it didn't want to budge, and I decided not to risk it.
> 
> If you've had the back off and it's a 2824, you got the luck of the draw!


I've looked under the hood of the Sub and yes, its a stock Sellita SW-200. Not the elaborated version of the spec sheet (But then you don't see it anyway)! This despite them talking up relationships with ETA (maybe those are for the Airman movements) they are cutting costs... which I view as a good thing.


----------



## FL410

Dan Finch said:


> Love this watch! I was in the market for a Diver and was prepared to pay up to $800. But I couldn't find one I liked well enough to buy one and I'm glad I didn't. Sure, if I had the money, I'd be getting a Tudor Black Bay, or maybe a Breitling Colt. So, I was just getting ready to settle for a cheap Bulova Quartz diver with passable styling for $80, when I saw the Glycine Sub by chance at the Costco near my house. Although I didn't know much about Glycine, it didn't take me long to snatch it up, once I figured out what I was looking at. When I first saw the low price, I was pretty sure that the watch had to be made in Hong Kong with a cheap Miyota movement, and an imprinted leather band. Because, we all know that real Swiss watches with Sellita or ETA movements NEVER go for under $350! Well Costco just proved me WRONG! All I can say is, some buyer who knows watches must have bought a crap load of these things just in time for the holidays. Likely, they sourced it through their Invicta connection. And if this is any indication of the wide distribution of Glycine in the future, it bodes well for the consumer. I think they have the potential to greatly undercut other comparable sports brands such as Oris. As someone who regularly searches stores for the best deals, I can say without reservation, that this is THE BEST MAJOR SWISS BRANDED WATCH DEAL ever offered by COSTCO or anyone else! I know it's the best deal I've ever got. If you buy one before they cone to their senses, you will not be disappointed! It's a purpose-built tool watch from a small niche brand with a lot of history. And I like that. I'd guess they make a lot less than Oris, who's estimated to be around 60K pieces a year.
> 
> I was immediately impressed by the, stealth-like, dramatic look of this dive watch. It looked like something out of special ops. Tasteful, low profile design, striking black PVD finish, and REAL Carbon Fiber strap, lined with butter soft, Italian leather. I've seen lots of faux carbon fiber, and common nylon Nato straps, but NEVER anything as exotic as this real carbon fiber strap! That alone would have convinced me to buy it! It wears a lot smaller than it's 42mm, and my first impression was that it was an older, smaller 39mm model, they were blowing out. Part of that is due to its thin profile with short, hook shaped lugs. The fine printing of the dial is very high quality. All things considered, I would say that the watch is at least 80% of what you are getting with a $3500 Breitling Super Ocean 42. And 100% of what you are getting with a Oris Aquis or Diver 65, in the $1500 to $2000 range.
> 
> I'm happy to report I was able to pop the case to see what's underneath. It's on a bit too tight for my rubber ball, so I put two layers of tape on to protect the case back and got my opening tool out. It's tight, but not quite as tight as some watches. Anyway, I got it open without any scratches. Here is a shot of the movement inside... yep, basic Sellita SW-200 just as I suspected. But how they get this into a 10.5mm thick case is beyond me. Note that it does have a metal movement holder, usually it's plastic at this price point. I couldn't find any origin marks in the case, but would expect it to be a good Hong Kong made case. The 5mm main body of the case is the thinnest I've ever seen on a diver. Add 3mm for the flat bezel and you've got what feels like an ultra thin 8mm diver! Because the rest is so well hidden on the curved caseback. And that caseback is actually thick walled and heavy. Yep, this case is so well designed, it puts a lot of other bloated divers to shame... did someone say Black Bay? I could go on and on about this watch, but I'll just "wind it down" now and mention the accuracy. It's respectable, but not an ETA Chronometer like Breitling. But then it doesn't cost $3500 either. After a 3 day breakin period, it was running 6 to 10 sec a day fast on my scope. Which was strange because the regulator screw looked adjusted by the factory to the first + tick mark. Usually most moderately priced movements are not factory adjusted and are just set to the middle mark. But I was getting a beat error of .1 to .4 ms depending on position. So I tweaked the beat lever a tiny bit to bring it down to 0 error, and viola, it also brought the rate down to 0 sec in the dial up position. Odd, but this might also work for others of you out there. I've found that Sellitas are close to ETA, but not quite as consistent. And rate can vary with the amount of winding power. Putting a watch on the scope gives you a fast read, but the real test for me is just to wear the watch normally over a few days and then compare it against my high accuracy quartz watch.
> 
> View attachment 13712487


Nice write up. I have to agree. At the prices these Glycine watches have been going for lately, they are by FAR the best bargain out there right now for a Swiss made watch. I have three Glycines already, and am trying hard to resist buying another. Your post isn't helping me any....


----------



## brash47

Just saw these at Costco yesterday....serious consideration going on....









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tat2

brash47 said:


> Just saw these at Costco yesterday....serious consideration going on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Curious where you are in the country? I do not see them at my local Costco....

T


----------



## brash47

Bay Area California.....outside San Francisco.

Brash

There are some Tissot in the case too...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon

I saw an assortment of Glycines at the San Jose Almaden Costco yesterday, as well as a Zodiac Super Sea Wolf ($550).

They had the Airman in a white dial ($570) and a pale greenish dial ($540), as well as the white face version of the Combat Sub ($290) and a Combat 6 two-tone on a bracelet ($310).


----------



## brash47

What super seawolf.....I collect those!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon

Here's the Zodiac. I don't know much about them, so hopefully this helps!


----------



## dumberdrummer

MaxIcon said:


> Here's the Zodiac. I don't know much about them, so hopefully this helps!
> 
> View attachment 13731745


Typical of what happens when a non-WIS is handed the label maker, lol! This is an older generation Jet-o-matic; has nothing to do with the Sea Wolf line whatsoever (other than I believe they share the same STP movement).


----------



## MaxIcon

dumberdrummer said:


> Typical of what happens when a non-WIS is handed the label maker, lol! This is an older generation Jet-o-matic; has nothing to do with the Sea Wolf line whatsoever (other than I believe they share the same STP movement).


Yeah, their labeling on the Glycines left something to be desired as well!


----------



## xmonger

hifi_hound said:


> I copied this from the other thread, so you can see it on different straps.
> 
> So, my watch came today. I ordered it over the weekend, Saturday I think, and it arrived this morning. I don't know if anyone noticed, but it has drilled lugs like the old Combat Subs. You can see them in the product photo, but I hadn't noticed. I love drilled lugs, so this made it an even better find. Since the strap changes are so easy I went ahead and threw a few different ones on for everyone to see the possibilities. Oh, and if this pushes you over the edge, good! Watch buying misery deserves company! LOL
> 
> First the original strap wrist shot
> 
> View attachment 13619823
> 
> 
> This one is off of Ali-express I believe. Carbon fiber style with red stitching.
> 
> View attachment 13619837
> 
> 
> Deep Blue 2-piece Nato - Bond
> 
> View attachment 13619841
> 
> 
> Deep Blue 2-piece Nato - Olive Green
> 
> View attachment 13619845
> 
> 
> Deep Blue PU Bracelet
> 
> View attachment 13619847


Never would have thought it, but the Olive Green Nato is my favorite.


----------



## Split-2nd

Here's mine on a tan B&R Vecro nylon strap.


----------



## yikes

just ordered one of these. My first Glycine! I'm excited to get my hands on it and see it in person. I had been looking for a daily watch to use wear often... I'm hoping it keeps time very accurately (so far have heard good things) and enjoy wearing.


----------



## yikes

also had a follow up question... I've seen other Combat subs mostly go for a bit more money. Is there any difference in construction or movement on the other Combat Subs? Is this Costco pricing just due to them being able to have a wide distribution and amount of sales allowing them to fix a lower price point?


----------



## Sugman

I'm going to hate myself in the morning. I've been looking at the Combat Sub for a while...after seeing this post looking has turned to buying...and of course there's the inevitable strap purchase...

I have a watch problem. What's that Miranda Lambert song...Another Vice?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Pjerome

All of my Glycines stay VISIBLE all night long. I was amazed. The only comparable watch I have is my Tritium Luminox, and that's not even a fair comparison.


----------



## jkingrph

Maybe it's my eyes getting a lot older and the presence of cataracts ( not nearly to the point of requiring surgery) but none of my "standard lume" watches such as my Glycine or Seiko models remain visible for very long, even if I charge them with a strong light. Now my Ball watches are another matter, You could read a newspaper with one of them. I have an old Luminox and the tritium in it has died.


----------



## blcklab666

MaxIcon said:


> Here's mine on a Eulit perlon strap


Is that the Eulit "Palma?" How do you like it. The Panama weave looks more vintage in appearance, but by all reports the Palma is even more comfortable. Thinking of getting the black one one for my Black dial Base 22.


----------



## liangliangyu

I have never seen Glycine at Costco in my area, wish they had some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Ordered the Combat Sub from the Costco website, and it arrived today. In my opinion, the strap is just this side of awful. So, I changed it to one I already had. I think I'm going to like it...


----------



## yikes

Also got my Combat today... wow. I'm really impressed with this watch. I can't believe how much watch you get for the money... this could easily cost 2-3x as much and I'd believe it. This punches way above it's price point and it wears so well. I seriously haven't found a single thing that bothers me about it. The strap isn't even that bad in my opinion... as soon as the squeeking goes away 

But I do plan on getting some nato and probably a rubber as well.


----------



## Sugman

yikes said:


> Also got my Combat today... wow. I'm really impressed with this watch. I can't believe how much watch you get for the money... this could easily cost 2-3x as much and I'd believe it. This punches way above it's price point and it wears so well. I seriously haven't found a single thing that bothers me about it. The strap isn't even that bad in my opinion... as soon as the squeeking goes away
> 
> But I do plan on getting some nato and probably a rubber as well.]
> 
> I thought the strap and keepers for were a little thin for the type of watch...but that's why they make chocolate and vanilla...we all like what we like. If you're thinking of a rubber strap, here's one of mine on a composite rubber strap from ebay (search: 22mm PVC Composite Rubber Band Black Diver Watch Strap). They make one with red stitching that may look good...


----------



## ProFide

.


----------



## ProFide

I got mine today and immediately replaced the band with a new nato. A great deal!

View attachment 13828381


----------



## Sugman

Mine's +5 seconds over the past 72 hours. Thanks, hifi_hound, for your original post letting us know about this.


----------



## dan360

Got one, too. No pictures yet but wow this band is a squeaker! Gonna have to take it off and rub some lotion on the skin.......


----------



## Champagne InHand

I didn’t see this thread, but another and ordered. I’ve been wanting another PVD diver for travel as my Luminox PVD diver is almost 10 years old, but the Tritium is still strong. Not as bright as my Ball Fireman Glory, but the newspaper comment is accurate on that. 

I’m actually looking forward to having lume that games quickly. When I go to the islands or Central America, there are loads of mosquitoes, even closing the windows, using some screen and they hone in on the small amounts of Tritium. Your two fans is the best option but everything in Nica bites. The “no-see-ems,” are the worst and finding a place with a ceiling fan and a powerful oscillating fan is almost impossible. 

So while technically I didn’t need this, my PVD Luminox is Quartz and while reliable, finding a battery and hoping to remove that caseback with a tape ball is just stupid. This fits perfectly. 

I don’t wear Stainless anything while backpacking through CA or the islands. 

I do plan on trying to locate a black date wheel and I will have the sapphire coated with better AR if I think it needs it. 

I mod many of my watches so I’m really stoked to have found this offer. This thread has made me even more happy I bought it this afternoon and ordered an OD green Zulu with PVD hardware. 

I’ll use a bit of mink oil on the strap and put it on the watch ovals in my box when I am not wearing this. I look at it like piling a baseball glove lightly then putting in the baseball and sliding it in between your mattress and box spring while you were in school. 

This hasn’t blown my WPAC membership either as I have sold two watches this year. 

I definitely have way too many watches, but I’ve been in the lookout for these specs for about a year now. Amazing price. I love modding my watches so that low price just makes it that more sweet. Plus it’s my first Glycine. I just have never had one. 

I too have the NTH Amphion modern and I love it other than that rotor gets a bit loud sometimes when I’m jumping up and down with joy. Lol!

It sounds to me that this is the temptation to get folks to try a Glycine and then prices will slowly rise back. If Invicta is successful on this endeavor, Glycine will become a household name, at least for watch people. 

Prior to this the Luminox was my only diver I felt okay about snorkeling with or exposing it to salt water. The others just cost too much and replacing some just can’t be done. 

I’ll keep you updated. I also have a spare 22mm Bond (Black/Gray), not the original but I would bet this would look good on the original Bond NATO as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader

Does anyone else have this issue?

When I hand wind the watch, The entire dial "lifts" up inside the watch case. 
It's keeping accurate time and everything looks great except the white back ground date wheel and the soft red, almost pink date numbers...

Really digging the low profile of the watch. It's surprisingly comfortable. 


BTW, the leather strap is squeaky as hell. Ended up changing it to NATO.


----------



## dumberdrummer

gh0stleader said:


> Does anyone else have this issue?
> 
> When I hand wind the watch, The entire dial "lifts" up inside the watch case.
> It's keeping accurate time and everything looks great except the white back ground date wheel and the soft red, almost pink date numbers...
> 
> Really digging the low profile of the watch. It's surprisingly comfortable.
> 
> BTW, the leather strap is squeaky as hell. Ended up changing it to NATO.


Didn't notice your "lifting" issue in the brief time that I owned mine. With that said, if you're unhappy with yours, it's Costco...return it and try another. Easy peasey.


----------



## Champagne InHand

gh0stleader said:


> Does anyone else have this issue?
> 
> When I hand wind the watch, The entire dial "lifts" up inside the watch case.
> It's keeping accurate time and everything looks great except the white back ground date wheel and the soft red, almost pink date numbers...
> 
> Really digging the low profile of the watch. It's surprisingly comfortable.
> 
> BTW, the leather strap is squeaky as hell. Ended up changing it to NATO.


I didn't have that issue either.

I can tell you that the strap squeaks because it needs to be broken in as well as having a real carbon fiber upper.

Like with most straps I have made with leathers, I take a cloth with a good bit of saddle soap and some mink oil. I mix it up with my finger, then generously apply it to the front and back of the strap with special attention to the loops and the part where the buckle fits in.

Getting some of the mix into the loop that holds the buckle as well as the metal piece that holds the metal in the punched holes. Once that's complete with rubbing it in with my fingers, I rub it down with the soft cloth and remove the stuff caught in the spare holes.

Let it dry overnight, but feel free to massage the strap if you have some free time.

The oil and saddle soap will dry out over night and the strap won't squeak any more.

It's easier than wearing a squeaky strap and have it settle down over time.

I wore it on a Zulu until the softeners and protectants dried. Now it's quite as a. Church mouse and it feels great on the wrist.

You can also apply the saddle soap/mink oil combo then put the watch combination over a oval insert for watch boxes, though it doesn't dry as fast that way. It does however get the strap used to being around a wrist as opposed to staying straight. I put most of my watches on the ovals as the holders in my box are wrapped in a leather/leatherette material rather than pillows like my old box had. It keeps the straps supple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

gh0stleader said:


> Does anyone else have this issue?
> 
> When I hand wind the watch, The entire dial "lifts" up inside the watch case.
> It's keeping accurate time and everything looks great except the white back ground date wheel and the soft red, almost pink date numbers...


The case screws are loose. They are supposed to hold the movement securely in the case. If they loosen sufficiently, they will block the oscillating (winding) weight from rotating and the watch will fail to wind automatically.

Worst case, the weight will break off a screw head, which could eventually find its way into the movement and stop everything.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## bolster

Lot of commentary on the squeaking CF strap. Here's the method that worked for me, and I have NO squeaks from my strap now: 

Wear the watch, and ignore the squeaks, for 2 weeks. 

Squeaks go away on their own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

bolster said:


> Lot of commentary on the squeaking CF strap. Here's the method that worked for me, and I have NO squeaks from my strap now:
> 
> Wear the watch, and ignore the squeaks, for 2 weeks.
> 
> Squeaks go away on their own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My squeaks have started coming back but then again it's very dry here. I might add some more leather protectant but I'm sure that as you said the carbon fiber will soften up rubbing against other pieces of CF. It's only noticeable at night when it's dead silent. Nobody else hears it, much like the sounds the movements make when I have them up against a shredded foam pillow that transfers sound to the ear on it. I actually like that sound. It rocks me off to sleep.

These are the watches I have out of the box currently and need to out several of them away as it's messy. I just like switching up between them and have some new Blushark straps coming in tomorrow and Wednesday. Then I guess one more day each. By then I'll have decided whether to keep the CS on the CF/calfskin or to have replaced it with a nice tan or old Bond strap.









The Casio is going onto an all black or olive Zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

ccwatchmaker said:


> The case screws are loose. They are supposed to hold the movement securely in the case. If they loosen sufficiently, they will block the oscillating (winding) weight from rotating and the watch will fail to wind automatically.
> 
> Worst case, the weight will break off a screw head, which could eventually find its way into the movement and stop everything.
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


Yep. Easy fix even for the novice but so to is returning it to your Costco if they have a replacement. I prefer getting to know your watch a bit better, but I've done all the bad skills scratching and now have proper tools and patience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

What is a reasonable timekeeping expectation for this watch? ex. +/- 10 seconds per day.

Does anyone here use this as a dive watch? If so...any thoughts? ex. Bezel function, number legibility underwater, etc.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

As it's Costco and returns are easy, I went ahead and picked it up. It appears to be ~+10 seconds per day, which is more than four times better than my SKX007 was out of the box. I know it's still early, but first impressions are good there.

I like the bezel. There's a VERY positive lock while rotating it and it takes some effort (you aren't going to accidentally rotate the bezel). I opted to not wear it on a dive yesterday as I had enough going on (wrist slate, compass, and dive computer) and just stuck it in my Dive Rite pouch. It was still running when I surfaced. I didn't go to 20 ATM...more like just past 20', so it wasn't much of a test there, lol.

Anyways...I REALLY like this watch. It looks just as good (if not better) than my SKX, but is a fraction of the weight and much more comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## kywl

Hello all, I'm really tempted to buy this watch. I know this question has already been asked - what's the lime like?

This version is with numerals and with different hands to the version I attach below... guess it's down to personal preference for 'dots' or 'numerals'?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

kywl said:


> Hello all, I'm really tempted to buy this watch. I know this question has already been asked - what's the lime like?
> 
> This version is with numerals and with different hands to the version I attach below... guess it's down to personal preference for 'dots' or 'numerals'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find the lime to be rather tart on its own, but refreshing in a glass of Pellegrino on ice.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

kywl said:


> Hello all, I'm really tempted to buy this watch. I know this question has already been asked - what's the lime like?
> 
> This version is with numerals and with different hands to the version I attach below... guess it's down to personal preference for 'dots' or 'numerals'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their lume is legible 7+ hours after last exposure to light. However, their lume is not as bright as some other watches. ex. Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster (BN0151 and BN0200), Seiko SKX007, etc.

I tried taking a night lume comparison photo with my SKX007, the Glycine, and a BN0151, but the lume in the Glycine wasn't bright enough to be picked up by my phone camera.

I'm glad that I bought the Glycine and I would buy another, but I would not buy one based on expecting to be blown away by the lume brightness. Again...it's functional and it lasts for a good while, it's just not all that bright.


----------



## kywl

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Their lume is legible 7+ hours after last exposure to light. However, their lume is not as bright as some other watches. ex. Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster (BN0151 and BN0200), Seiko SKX007, etc.
> 
> I tried taking a night lume comparison photo with my SKX007, the Glycine, and a BN0151, but the lume in the Glycine wasn't bright enough to be picked up by my phone camera.
> 
> I'm glad that I bought the Glycine and I would buy another, but I would not buy one based on expecting to be blown away by the lume brightness. Again...it's functional and it lasts for a good while, it's just not all that bright.


Thank you for the helpful reply.

I have SEIKO, G shock and Marathon, and if I buy this this will be the most expensive watch I own... Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

It’s fine. The brightness fades fast but the long term lume stays well past sunrise. 

I prefer it this way when it’s a watch I might be wearing out where the mosquitoes rule. I’ve had Tritium in these situations and you basically need to cover your watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

kywl said:


> Thank you for the helpful reply.
> 
> I have SEIKO, G shock and Marathon, and* if I buy this this will be the most expensive watch I own.*.. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. I was in the same boat. I'm glad that I made the leap to a watch with a better movement.

Another point to consider....time keeping wise...this watch is leaps and bounds better than my Seiko. It's within 10 seconds per day. My Seiko was never better than 40 seconds off per day.


----------



## Rick11743

I got mine form the Costco site, great deal


----------



## bolster

Champagne InHand said:


> The brightness fades fast but the long term lume stays well past sunrise.





Barnaby'sDad said:


> Their lume is legible 7+ hours after last exposure to light.


Agree on both. If I charge my Cosbat Sub at 11pm, I can still read the time on it (ducking head and wrist under covers for max darkness) at 6:30 am. The main issue with the Cosbat lume IMO is the skinny minute hand which has very little room for lume. The hour hand, with its fat circle of lume, is an easy read. I'm a lume fanatic, but am plenty happy with this watch due to its exceptional thinness, comfort, accuracy, and wearability.


----------



## bolster

RIP, Cosbat Sub. I can no longer find it on the Costco website. Was a great deal, for the 5 (?) months it lasted.


----------



## yikes

I noticed it's now listed on the Glycene website, when this particular model didn't used to be listed.

https://glycine-watch.ch/collection...]=Item&cHash=332abb74ea2f2a5838eec4b07e08b1b2


----------



## Pjerome

Out of all the straps I have had on my Golden Eye, I have chosen the Polyurethane Oyster type that is for Luminox and others. Versatile and comfortable.
I also switch to a great gen croc and a black shark mesh to keep it fresh, but the link PU seems to do the best job.


----------



## xalsx

bolster said:


> RIP, Cosbat Sub. I can no longer find it on the Costco website. Was a great deal, for the 5 (?) months it lasted.


Oh no! Glad I got in when I did, but it's really too bad. Like you said, it was a great bargain while it lasted.


----------



## bolster

yikes said:


> I noticed it's now listed on the Glycene website, when this particular model didn't used to be listed.
> 
> https://glycine-watch.ch/collection...]=Item&cHash=332abb74ea2f2a5838eec4b07e08b1b2


That's interesting. And in the description, Glycine gave a number for thickness that doesn't gibe. They say 11.3mm but my calipers say 10.6mm.


----------



## Champagne InHand

bolster said:


> That's interesting. And in the description, Glycine gave a number for thickness that doesn't gibe. They say 11.3mm but my calipers say 10.6mm.


Mine measure 10.52. It's thin as any diver in the same category or even more pricey ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smurfdon

I would say this Dial is really affordable and it is worth more than the actual price.


----------



## Champagne InHand

smurfdon said:


> I would say this Dial is really affordable and it is worth more than the actual price.


Swing them being resold unworn on eBay for $495. Probably closer to what it should be valued at as there aren't a lot of inexpensive Glycines out there. Most are $400.+.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

Champagne InHand said:


> Swing them being resold unworn on eBay for $495. Probably closer to what it should be valued at as there aren't a lot of inexpensive Glycines out there. Most are $400.+.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, they've made a triumphant return to Costco.com again, still priced at $279.99; so hopefully not too many rubes got duped by the 'Bay profiteers, lol!


----------



## JMcE42

Sorry to bump an old thread. I'm wanting to get one of the straps from these models, and it seems like not many people liked them so I'm hoping there might be a few of you willing to part with one.
Thanks


----------



## thedonn007

JMcE42 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread. I'm wanting to get one of the straps from these models, and it seems like not many people liked them so I'm hoping there might be a few of you willing to part with one.
> Thanks


Strap or bracelet?


----------



## JMcE42

thedonn007 said:


> Strap or bracelet?


The carbon fiber strap.


----------



## rabbiporkchop

I just picked up one of these and was disappointed to discover no drilled lugs. I guess I'll be swapping this thing for something with drilled lugs one of these days.


----------

